
Show HN: Animate a 3d human in WebGL without ThreeJS - chinedufn
https://github.com/chinedufn/collada-dae-parser
======
chinedufn
Here's the live demo - [http://chinedufn.github.io/collada-dae-
parser/](http://chinedufn.github.io/collada-dae-parser/)

